# sheds



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

spent yesterday in the woods with my wife an daughter at our camper in northern jefferson co.we found a matching set of nice 10pt,a hugh chewed up side,a small 2pt an a deadhead spikenot bad 4 mostly just riding the 4x4 an looking in small thickets.
twister


----------

